# Xbox 360 netflix issues? Help please.



## chadalac79 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have been using the Netflix App on the Xbox 360 for maybe a year and a half now. It has always run as smooth as can be. Smooth upon launch, smooth while browsing through movies/shows and VERY smooth upon viewing. Always showing full bars and High Def on the screen. Picture/audio was crystal clear. Never experienced any problems or drawbacks. It would load very fast and the streaming experience was flawless.

Now for some reason, starting about 2-3 weeks ago, every time I go into the application, movie titles are slow to show up while browsing through and when I go to watch something, it shows only 2 bars for my internet connection, thus making the experience horrible. The movie will take several minutes to load up and the actual picture quality is atrocious. Worse than even standard def. Through out the viewing experience the connection bars will go up and down. And at times it will show a message saying my internet connection is too slow to play anything at all.

I don't get it. Nothing has changed with my internet connection or my ISP at all. Everything has stayed the same. All router settings are still the same and everything. I connect to Xbox Live via wireless adapter. Have never had any problems. I can play games online with no problems at all. I just don't understand this for the life of me. You have the occasional mishap or lag in connection here and there for online gameplay which is normal for everyone connecting to games with heavy traffic but i have NEVER had connection issues with the Netflix app.

I can even go into the Xbox menus under network configuration and it will show that my xbox is connected to the internet with full bars. Disconnect, re-connect and still full bars. I'm pretty tech savvy and can usually get to the root of a computer/networking issue and fix it myself. But this is something that doesn't make any sense to me. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Does the video lag on just this interface or all game/dashboard?

Do you use a wireless receiver? If so what frequency is your signal? (find in modem settings)

Is your nat type Open?

Do you experience lag(network) while playing other games?


----------



## chadalac79 (Apr 7, 2011)

Video only lags on this interface. (Picture quality and streaming quality are according to strength of internet connection)

I use a wireless adapter for the xbox360 which connects to the home wireless router network. netgear CGD24G model router, time warner cable roadrunner is ISP.

Nat type is open.

I experience the typical amount of lag while playing online games with heavy traffic, such as COD, Madden, Halo, etc. Nothing out of the ordinary though.


----------



## chadalac79 (Apr 7, 2011)

I actually just tried the Netflix App on my brothers Xbox in another room, and it worked perfect on his. Just as it had been working on mine prior to this recent mishap. The app had no lag upon launch, browsing or viewing. Load time was super quick and picture quality measured 4 bars of internet connection.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

It is probably due to some interference with the signal...

Try moving your 360 away from other electronics...

If this does not work.

Go into your wireless settings and change around the frequencies... (Mine is set to 2.437GHz and it works well for me :grin


----------

